# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Kurz mal gefragt

## BrB

Hi Leude wär cool wenn n paar von euch mal kurz diesen Fragebogen ausfüllen könnten.
Dauert keine 2 Minuten.
THX
https://www.soscisurvey.de/skisnowboardmtb

----------


## Rick

Und wozu das Ganze?!  :Confused:

----------


## stephan-

Als würde auch nur irgendwer auf den Link gehen bei einem so lieblos hingerotztem Anfangsposting mit falschem Titel von einem Benutzer mit nur einem Beitrag der das offenbar in zig Foren postet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

> Hi Leude wär cool wenn n paar von euch mal kurz diesen Fragebogen ausfüllen könnten.
> Dauert keine 2 Minuten.
> THX
> https://www.soscisurvey.de/skisnowboardmtb


so kurz mal gesagt - noe, eher nicht...

----------


## georg

Eigentlich nein.

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

wer weiss was für gefahren dahinter stecken...

----------


## der koch

> wer weiss was für gefahren dahinter stecken...


die illuminaten :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan-

Hat Galileo das schon überprüft?

----------


## DarkSecret

Trauen sie sich nicht dran. 
Wegen Al-Qaida

----------

